# Found a old bottle with a beaver on the bottom.



## southeastern29 (May 2, 2010)

Hi everyone.  I am new to the forum.  I have been collecting bottles on and off for the last 3-4 years.  I am always looking around a few of the surrounding properties for things.  One of the properties has an old cabin on it.  I have learned some cool tricks for locating bottles on here and yesterday I found this bottle.  I think it was made after 1900.  It has a seam on both sides from the bottom to the top.  The seams are a little crooked.  Along the base it has "I think" 21N and about a half inch from that 10.  It has a beaver or muskrat on the bottom.  I cant find any info for this bottle.  If anyone has any info on it,  please share.  If the pictures aren't good enough, I can post others.  Thanks for your time. D.W.


----------



## southeastern29 (May 2, 2010)

Here is a picture of the whole bottle.


----------



## southeastern29 (May 2, 2010)

The top.


----------



## swizzle (May 2, 2010)

Its a water bottle. I just got one in a lot of 300+ bottles yesterday. I dug a busted one a while ago and always wanted a whole one and now I have it. Its not worth much. Maybe a buck at a yard sale to the right person. Swiz


----------



## morbious_fod (May 3, 2010)

Canada Dry used to have a Beaver on it's logo at one time.


----------



## swizzle (May 3, 2010)

I always wondered what company this bottle was from. That beaver does look fairly similar to the one on the base. I know when I posted a pic of the base a couple years back I was told it was a water bottle. I'd really like to know for sure and even get a repro label for the bottle. I'd make sure the label says reproduction on it so no on thinks I'm trying to make more money on a fake label. Swiz


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (May 3, 2010)

MAKES SENSE. I ALWAYS PICK UP BEAVER BOTTLES ALONG WITH A SH..LOAD OF THE ESKIMO (CLICQUOT CLUB).


----------



## junkyard jack (May 3, 2010)

That's a pretty cool base embossing. That guy looks a little ill-tempered, though. []


----------

